# Iverson signs a four year extension with the sixers



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

Allen iverson has signed a four year extension with the sixers for four years for 76.7 million. wow thy got ai signed until 2008 season. this si there franchise so i say it's a good move.
heres the link 
http://www.tsn.ca/nba/news_story.asp?id=54923


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

He deserves every cent of thst 76 million


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

It would be great to see him retire a Sixer. That doesnt happen enough these days.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

That's a lot of money for 4 years


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

Yea hopefully he'll buy some nice clothes now.. and actually go to practice.. and quit speakin in 3rd person.."Yall dont know what it be like to be allen iverson"


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> Yea hopefully he'll buy some nice clothes now.. and actually go to practice.. and quit speakin in 3rd person.."Yall dont know what it be like to be allen iverson"


Well, in his defense, you really don't know what it's like to be Allen Iverson . For real though, he doesn't do it all the time, so it doesn't bother me.

As many have said, he's worth every penny, and I hope he retires as a Sixer. If he keeps up what he's doing, I'd say he's a sure-fire Hall Of Famer.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Has Iverson ever even been on the free agent market? He's been really good about backing up his word about staying in Philly. I think he signed his last contract early too.

You gotta respect that. Good move for him too. Philly loves him. Not many players get that connected to their city, but Iverson is clearly an adopted son of the city.

I think in all likelihood he's going to retire a sixer. And a hall of famer.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Why would he not sign?

They are throwing way more money to him than any other team could come close to offering.

He is overpayed.

Almost 20M$ per season average for 4 years when you have a luxury tax and a team that isn't competing?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

no real surprise. Glad to see him staying loyal to his team.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

One question.. 
Does iverson honestly think that hes gonna win a championship with this team in philly..
Their pg is old and slow.. 
their sf is arron mckie.. aaron mckie!!!
pf is like 40 yrs old and had a career year averaging like 13 pts a game..
Their center is um... yea
Oh yea and they have alot of great young players, John Salmons ( futrue Hall of famer) Sam i am Dalembert ( The next Bill Russell)
theres a reason no big fas come to philly, Becuz iverson cant share the spotlight!!!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> They are throwing way more money to him than any other team could come close to offering.
> 
> He is overpayed.
> 
> Almost 20M$ per season average for 4 years when you have a luxury tax and a team that isn't competing?


Yeah your team is one to talk about overpaying, you took Penny and Tom Gugliotta's huge contracts.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Penny and Googs deserved the contracts when they were signed.

Huge difference.

Nobody could predict that Googs would get wacked in the knee by his own teammate (Livingston) and never really recover.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> He deserves every cent of thst 76 million


Exactly.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Why would he not sign?
> 
> They are throwing way more money to him than any other team could come close to offering.
> ...


They aren't competing? Iverson drags them to the playoffs every year. And why aren't they competitive? Don't blame Iverson. Just imagine a player like Shaq, JO, Marion, or KG on the Sixers? Automatic East Final contenders, in my opinion. Everyone rags on Iverson about his "ballhogging" but who the heck has Iverson had to help him out? Look at how Kenny Thomas performed in the playoffs? When he was open for the 16 footer he kept knocking down, Iverson got the ball. AI created some of those opportunities for him. AI is the biggest winner in the NBA. Shaq has Kobe, Kobe has Shaq, and Duncan has a supporting cast. AI has done it all by himself. He's worth every bit of what he got (aside from the fact that I don't think athletes should get that much money).


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Penny and Googs deserved the contracts when they were signed.
> 
> Huge difference.
> 
> Nobody could predict that Googs would get wacked in the knee by his own teammate (Livingston) and never really recover.


Yeah your right they deserved their contracts but Iverson didnt?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> 
> their sf is arron mckie.. aaron mckie!!!


Actually, their SF is some #1 Overall Draft Pick from Purdue.

I forgot his name. Something about a dog.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoyWilliams</b>!
> 
> Yeah your right they deserved their contracts but Iverson didnt?


I'd argue that they did. Injuries have killed Penny's career. It's unfortunate that injuries happen and thus make contracts far much more than what the shell of the player deserves, but Penny was a top 10 player in the league when he signed it.

I was always high on Googs, but I never really thought he was worth $10 mil in any season. The poor guy really just needs to retire, although his contract wasn't ridiculous when he signed it. It's at least valuable this year...since it's $10 mil off the books in 04/05 and the Suns can either use that for themselves, or trade Googs to a team looking to rebuild.

Iverson just took a _lot_ of money, which shouldn't be used against him, but to be honest, he can forget about ever going to the Finals again. Not when he's getting paid $20 mil, McKie is getting $7 mil in the waning years of his deal, Greg Buckner is signed until 2008. And what happens if Todd-Mac isn't able to play anymore...? He has a guaranteed contract through the 06/07 season worth about $25 mil. Coming from a Grizzlies fan (with Mike D), those situations SUCK. Philly won't be in the Finals again until Ivy retires and the Larry Brown GM mess passes.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Hardaway would be getting 16 mil in his last season and Googs 12 million. If they can get that, Iverson can get 19.5 mill


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

I think the Sixers shelled out too much money these past two offseasons. It's a good thing to lock up players like AI long-term. It isn't smart when you're paying AI 20+ during his mid-30s, however (Think Pippen last couple of years). It's even worst when you chose to pay role players big bucks for 5, 6 years. In season 2006/2007, the Sixers will have nearly 50 millions commited to these players: AI (31 year-old), McKie(34), MacCulloch(may never play again), Marc Jackson & Greg Buckner (31/32), Thomas(28/9). These aren't exactly a 'title winning core'.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, their SF is some #1 Overall Draft Pick from Purdue.
> ...


Oh yea i forgot about the little pup.. should be intresting to see how him and ai share the ball..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's not like anyone would have picked the last sixers team to get to the finals, let alone to give the lakers a fight. But it happened. All it takes for Philly to run the table and get to the finals is for Iverson to get hot again. When he's hot the sixers are an elite team and VERY hard to beat. And if they end up with homecourt advantage(which they weren't far out of even last year) they can be almost impossible to beat. Iverson hot is one thing. But Iverson hot in front of Philly fans is a whole nother ballpark. When AI gets going that entire team lifts their level of play.

So to say the Sixers have no shot at the finals, is absurd to me.

Philly happens to match up very well with New Jersey. Probably better than any other top eastern team. And a lot of it has to do with mental toughness. You may scoff at Eric Snow and Aaron Mckie's contracts, but those guys are warriors. They are guys you want in your foxhole in a 7 game series. Like Iverson, they'll play through broken bones and career threatening injuries just to give their team a better shot.(and aaron mckie has been paying the last few seasons for the sacrifices he made in the finals year. He can be a very good player, but he has to get healthy again.)

And the sixers have an underrated group of young players like Salmons and Green...

I'm just saying, don't be counting philly out.

oh yeah, and they replaced KVH with Glenn Robinson. Look at how much better the nets got without KVH. It's too bad the sixers could find a way to send him to detroit.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Iverson is a top 10 player in this league, is an arguable top 5 player. If he didnt deserve this money then no one does. The simple fact of the matter is, is this. Iverson has single handedly turned this 76ers franchise around along with LB. To say he doesnt it deserve it you are either clueless or dont watch much basketball. Whatever team Iverson is on, will always be a finals contender because he is that talented. BigAmare your posts lacks validity and credibility. Eric Snow is not overpayed by any margin. I will agree on the McKie, Buckner,Thomas and Jackson contracts though, but its not like the Sixers gave Jackson that money either. Good for AI


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

This topic was just on Around the Horn, as a buy or sell, not one person out of the five chose sell. Just saying.


----------



## Bendown (Sep 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> I think the Sixers shelled out too much money these past two offseasons. It's a good thing to lock up players like AI long-term. It isn't smart when you're paying AI 20+ during his mid-30s, however


He won't be in his 'mid' thirties...


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

i guess 33 is mid thirties :whoknows:


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, their SF is some #1 Overall Draft Pick from Purdue.
> ...


love da humor:laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

HA. Did anyone notice he signed for 76 million? 76ers? Tell me Iverson isn't a team guy...too funny.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Heheheh never realised that before futuristxen. Nice spotting that out.


----------

